# whats a good set up for a starter



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all i'm thinking about getting into bow hunting and was wondering what a good set up wpuld be? like what would i all have to invest in? what stuff are you guys useing i'm not really wanting to buy top of the line stuff just stuff i can learn the basic with and figure out if i will enjoy it? thanks for your input.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Archery equipment is one of those things that is, "get the best you can afford". Cheap equipment will leave you with a less the positive experience. If you're near a pro shop, seek their advice. Most pro shops are very interested in getting people started in the bow shooting sport. With their help you'll get a base to build from and you will find that the archery sport, whether target shooting and/or bow hunting will be a part of the rest of your life. Good luck and keep us up-to-date on your new interest!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay this has been my passion before bowhunting was as popular as it is today. Been bowhunting 47 years now and it doesnt have to be expensve to enjoy OR succeed with. I've used Bear bows (the bow that basically started the bow "craze") Pearson bows and the like. Yes money can buy you the top of the line and all its "new technology" but there are bows that WILL compete with the expensive ones for very reasonable rates and do it without all the bells and whistles that attract a certain following. Here are the basics--First I look for a bow with two design features--one being the "wheels at each end. What you want are a perfect circle at top (makes the release smooth even when coupled with a cam--the lower "wheel") the size of the wheel also increases the smoothness/control of the arrow during its push up to its release. Secondly and about as important is the brace height--which is the distance of the riser (the part where you hold the bow and to where the arrow rests) is from the string. Dont go no less than 7 inches in brace height, what brace height does is give the arrow time to stabilize before being released which translates into less porpoising (arrow wobble after complete release) and better groupings. Its like putting the rifle iron sights further apart--the farther/longer they are apart the more "forgiving and accurate the transfer of the bows energy is translated into arrow control and flight. Sorry in getting so technical, just want you to understand what Im trying to get across. Anyways I went and selected a bow that I think will fit the bill perfectly, its very reasonably priced $299.00 and for 100$ more it comes with some goodies. Heres the link, and if you have another brand of bow in mind and arent sure ask me and I will critique it for you, Im not biased to any bows per se, I just look at design and merits--all companies have a few designs worthy of both a good price and design all in one package. http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/compound/encounter


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I second what Ralph says. Bear offers alot for a good price. Some places have complete set-up Bear models for less than 500 dollars. You'd have to buy a release and the arrows of your choosing but it's the best way to go just starting out. Stay away from dual cams too. They're not for a beginner, The risers on many of the Bear bows are 7 1/4 to 71/2' high and are very forgiving. I know BassPro has a heck of a deal on several models right now. Good luck and let us know what you get !!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree also, I started with Bear bows and shot them until just a few years ago.Then went to Mathews and now shoot a custom longbow. I always say if you can,always shoot the bow before you buy it, you can feel alot of differences between bows and sometimes price doesnt matter. Its like comparing a Mossberg to a Beneli. The Mossberg will get it done just as good as the Beneli. IMO

I should also state, target shooting with a bow is a different thing.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are some good prices for some arrows, price might be slghtly different since the original post though. Also you WILL need to get LIMB SAVERS to make your bow quieter. Also a bow quiver--I use a quickie quiver by bear, a mechanical release--I use a cobra--it gets the job done as well as the high dollar ones. And string silencers like the yarn looking ones, also the rubberized "whiskers", I use both on my string (my bow doesnt have the new fangled design of the string coming to rest on rubber stops). A LARGE holed peep sight as a smaller one you cant see through during early morning or late evening shots--your groups might be a tad bigger but thats where a good brace height and ROUND top wheel pay off. Lastly get an arm guard as its been my experience that beginning shooters have arms regularly chaffed. Here are some links with prices comparing easton xx78 aluminum per doz and gold tip xt hunter. http://www.archerywa...stonarrows.html this link is for the aluminum--it shows carbons by easton as well. However we were talking aluminum and if I shot aluminum it would be eastons. So scroll down and look for the xx75's and xx78's (xx75's--70$ doz fletched) --(xx78's--90$ doz fletched)

The gold tip carbons are the only carbon I will shoot--http://www.archerywa...p%20Arrows.html The gold tip xt hunter is what I shoot and it is priced (55/75--89.99 doz fletched 4 in vanes) thats right in the same neighborhood pricewise practically and depending which aluminum you shoot.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input here is a link to a bow i'm thinking about. It may somewhat over priced but tell me what you guys think. Really like the other bow that antlerz22 found to so you guys tell me what one is better for a newbie? http://apaarchery.com/bows?product_id=59
or this one
http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/bows/compound/encounter


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The bear would be my choice, but if you're looking to spend that kind of money (the APA) you might also consider http://www.bowhunterssupplystore.com/pse-brute-70-compound-bow.html.

As you can see we all have aour preference as to manufacturer. As I stated above, this is where a pro shop could make a difference for you. Getting the feel of several different bows will give you a good idea of what you're really looking for. With that said, the Bear is the best bang for the buck.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

martin makes good bang for your buck bows.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

byrock said:


> Thanks guys for your input here is a link to a bow i'm thinking about. It may somewhat over priced but tell me what you guys think. Really like the other bow that antlerz22 found to so you guys tell me what one is better for a newbie? http://apaarchery.co...s?product_id=59
> or this one
> http://www.beararche...pound/encounter


 Mighty expensive for just a bow, if I was in that price range I would go more and get a Mathews. The brace height is decent, the let-off the same, but they dont mention the fps at all. Wonder why? probably because it isnt quite what other bows are with those similar specifications--which then makes me believe its even more NOT worth the money. Lastly its a fairly new bow as far as the company goes and they havent established a track record of customer support nor can you say they will be in business 5 years from now! Keep it simple and go with the lower priced bows which offer support, quality, value, and REPUTATION. That bow is like 60% more in cost--that will buy you, if you go the Bear route, arrows, quiver, release, string silencers, maybe even a bow case. Just a thought. And in 220's recommendation, the bear beats it in three categories, weight, let-off, and brace height. Also the bottom wheel on the bear is more round, translating into a more forgiving transfer of power from the wheel to the string. You have to look always at the whole picture. Its like women, the beauty queens are high maintenance, and fickly. The Homely type are good cooks, can sew, and you dont have to worry about them messing around near as much--lastly I couldnt care less how "pretty' a bow is. In a nutshell go for what gives you the most features. And like mentioned above in another post--shoot it at the bow shop and see if it feels right to you. Thats a very important thing actually. And listen when you shoot it without all the add-on bow silencing stuff you will need to put on later. If its fairly quiet then it will be really quiet after you tweak it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Like 220swift said, a pro shop may be your best bet. I have had nothing but great success and customer service from Bear. I bought my first compound when I was 12 and I'm 44 now. Had my first recurve at 8. A 35 lb. Bear. PSE, Martin, Matthews all make great bows too. Quest is another and it's made right here in Michigan. They have outstanding people who work there too. I know it's a long process trying to find the right one but in the end it's all worth it. Good luck !!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

what are the best type of arrows do you guys like to use?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just get the bass pro main page. No bow shows up.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

the link won't work just go to bass pro shop site and look at the kronik xt compound bow.


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

try this link

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Kronik-XT-Compound-Bow-Packages/product/12022805011343/


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

byrock said:


> what are the best type of arrows do you guys like to use?


" The gold tip carbons are the only carbon I will shoot--http://www.archerywa...p%20Arrows.html The gold tip xt hunter is what I shoot and it is priced (55/75--89.99 doz fletched 4 in vanes) thats right in the same neighborhood pricewise practically as aluminum and depending which aluminum you shoot.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks and sounds like a good deal, but I am one that says you must always shoot a bow before you buy it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also only shoot goldtip!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

Ok guys i tried the redhead bow and i had to buy it!!! It just felt to good and fit me great. now i have to get it all sighted in and ready to go. I'm going to go with the gold tip arrows. thanks for the advise guys.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your purchase! looks like a nice setup.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I currently hunt with a Bear bow that I've had for 5 years. It didn't cost alot, but its sure been fun to shoot. Never had a problem with it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That is a good bow as far as all the specs go, I also like (didnt think till I looked) that I actually like solid limbs versus split limbs, compared to the bear bow. All my bows are solid limbs. I have 3 bows, I have a pearson flame (was like their spoiler from years ago), a 100$ pearson I got at kmart and killed plenty of deer with, and my current favorite a jennings speed star. Its only 273fps and its fast, so at apx 305 for yours you will definitely like the speed. It helps offset jumpstring, and means less sight pins to have to use because it drops less. DONT FORGET to get the biggest peep sight, that way you can see in early light as well as late!


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

What breed of peep sight do you guys use or like?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

byrock said:


> What breed of peep sight do you guys use or like?


 I use a shurz-a-peep the 15/64 one, you have to equally divide the string in 3 equal groups and also serve them (wrap serving string around bow string several times)above the peep and below it and tie it off, buy some at a bow shop you always will need some at some time. Then fletch tite the serving you just put on above and under the sight to keep it from undoing and fraying. When you put the peep in the string you might need to buy a string seperator like 6 bucks (not a necessity but it helps). Also draw the bow with your eyes closed- hold the draw--then open your eyes and look at your sights (you will adjust them later after this step). If you have to move your head up or down to see the sights through the peep clearly and fully then you have to move the peep up or down accordingly. But after each adjustment, repeat and CLOSE your eyes and then draw--then open and check again. Once you can repeat a good sight picture with no head movement, youre ready to adjust your sight pins then. The reason I'm explaining this is whenever a bowyer does it for you you never really know what he just did or why. Which doesnt help you if you ever have to replace your string on a hunting trip because it frayed or whatever. Also if you repeat the way you set the sight on the old string on the new string,it will get fairly close to where it was aligned originally--- and getting you sighted in a lot quicker. Lastly get you a portable bow press, I've had to use mine in the field and it saved a hunting trip real quick. Here are 2 links, one to the shurz-a-peep, and the other the portable bow press. http://www.bowhunter...564-p-9928.html , http://www.prototechind.com/ Now my press is even more compact and simple but I couldnt find one online--guess its not made anymore. It has the T-bar with limb protectors on them but the rest is heavy duty bowstrings fairly thick between the 2 ends. I'll post a picture one of these days I'm kind of busy getting ready for a trip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

byrock, do you know or were you tested for your dominant eye?


----------



## byrock (Sep 2, 2012)

220swift said:


> byrock, do you know or were you tested for your dominant eye?


i'm a left hand shoot and my left eye is dominant why you ask?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Over the years I've help setup beginners and have met a lot of people that are right handed and left eye domiant or vice versa. It helps to know that to get the proper setup (right or left handed bow). By the way that's a question we all should have asked when you started this topic.









Congratulations on your purchase. Keep us up-to-date on your progress.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats on your new bow ! Sights come in lots of different styles and sizes. Don't buy into the hype cost means better though. Make it too complicated and it's amazing how it can turn a perfect broadside shot into worrying about all the crap you have attached. I've seen sights with the level bubbles blah blah blah. TruGlo makes a great sight that will put you on target with minimal dinking around. Leave the other stuff for the target fella's. I've known several guys who have gone to extremes and put some of these 200 dollar sights on, only to hate them and move back to the tried and true plain jane sights. Good luck !!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a piece of wire with a dab of white-out on the end for a sight. The wire is bent at the correct elevation and windage for my 15-20 yard shots. Under 15 I look down the arrow. ...That's plain jane. Bones is right. Simplicity is a virtue. RS, NattyB


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Natty, I'm starting to believe you and I were seperated at birth...LOL It makes me cringe sometimes when I see the set-ups some of the guys have that creates such a distraction. Some of their rigs look like something out of the Road Warrior movie. I'm like you, I used a recurve for many years and grudgingly switched to a compound and then finally had to accept a release with the newer faster bows. Have to shoot a crossbow right now but it's a recurve (my choice) But my wife bought a cheap PSE recurve with 35lb. pull to help me get back to where I started. Like riding a bike. My body never forgot ! Been having lots of fun with just a simple bow with no sights.


----------

